# Elusive Clubtail - Stylurus notatus



## Plymer (Oct 5, 2009)

Apparently, this is rare around my area - I originally ID'd it as a Cobra Clubtail but I was corrected by some local naturalists this past weekend.  I actually found him on the road on a cold morning and brought him home to warm up on a bush in my backyard.  Photo op time


----------



## wescobts (Nov 20, 2009)

Looks like he's holding on for dear life


----------



## GregR (Nov 20, 2009)

I love the water droplets on him.


----------

